# Is there a market for custom painted cars?



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

Been thinking about doing some custom painting/decaling of HO NASCAR cars and trucks. I do some model railroad painting and was thinking this might be pretty cool to get into as well. Do people look for stuff like this? I know anyone can order decals from the same guys I will, but the actual painting and decaling sometimes is too hard for some. I'm not sure what to charge but I'm not looking to get rich-probally not more than 10-15.00 more than a stock shell. Is this something that would fly?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Make a couple.
Put them on Ebay and find out....
BTW, I saw decorated bodies at a race yesterday (not Nascar, just Shell and other types of automotive companies) that were selling for $30 each...
Scott


----------



## jeauxcwails (Jun 13, 2000)

Check eBay seller wert-wert for your answer.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Nice cars. He's doing very good. Thanks forn the link.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I notice even on the non RRR cars, he is plugging for them. I saw one was signed by Phil too. hmmmmm, nahhh wert wert couldn't be Phil, could it?
Outrageous prices, but damn nice work. But alas, I will not bid on the hidden/private auctions anymore, got outbid a few times, then offered a second chance auction, because they "had another" just laying around. (Note**when checking a sellers feedback, check his "bid retraction" number too.
Now dont anyone take this wrong, I am not bashing RRR or wert-wert. I just trailed off into another topic. (I think Phils a great guy and spent alot of bucks on his cars).


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

ebay seller "wert-wert" is Phil's wife. He sent out a note to another list notifying us of his cars for sale. Apparently he isn't selling the finished cars on his website like he used to.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

She is certainly starting them at a low enough price. They are great looking cars, but I won't bid on private auctions.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

What is the deal now with private auctions and why is it a bad idea to bid on them?
Yeah, I am a bit slow on the up-take sometimes)


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

joez870 said:


> What is the deal now with private auctions and why is it a bad idea to bid on them?
> Yeah, I am a bit slow on the up-take sometimes)


 As a buyer, you can't see who the other bidders are, or their bids. Some buyers believe it's a way for the seller to manipulate the auction without getting caught. Of course, if the auction is a BIN, that concern largely goes away. 

As a seller, it's a way to keep your bidders info private, which keeps other sellers who might be selling the same or similar item from emailing your bidders to sell to them.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

interesting...

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5991946211&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1 

reserve not met at $75.00...


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Phil from RRR has quite selling finished cars on his web site and the only place you will see them is ion ebay. Look for the prices of his finished cars to go up like the price of gasoline 

Wert-Wert is Phils wife. He sells his super modified kits for $48.00. add the chassis and you are at $58.00, and the wheels and tires and you are at $60.00 or more plus its a Chrome plated body that has been painted. he probably has a 90.00 -100.00 reserve on this one.

Roger Corrie


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

lenny said:


> interesting...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5991946211&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
> 
> reserve not met at $75.00...


 
Sitting at $102.+ and reserve has been met. I'm sure the winner won't be disappointed. Definitely a display case queen.  rr


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

roadrner said:


> Sitting at $102.+ and reserve has been met. I'm sure the winner won't be disappointed. Definitely a display case queen.  rr


 closed at $177.50...


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

lenny said:


> closed at $177.50...



I saw this auction earlier while surfing, all I can say is "WOW!!!".


----------

